

ISO efficiency: when are time hacks worth the effort? - auctiontheory
http://xkcd.com/1205/

======
dpearson
This is assuming that the fixes are necessarily designed to save time. That's
not always the case, however: I have some tasks that are fairly quick, but
it's far easier to automate them (even though, in time savings, the automation
is worthless compared to the effort expended) than to just do them by hand.
With manual tasks, there is a certain annoyance factor, and, if you're
anything like me, you will forget to do it once or twice and figure out only
when someone complains.

